# Northern Lights in Alberta - 3/26/07 early morning



## dewey (Mar 26, 2007)

So despite the bad forecast for heavy clouds last night, at about 10:00pm I saw the weather forecasts change for the better.  The clouds were moving out quickly so I jumped in the car and headed North.  I Went North towards NewBrook Alberta and about 12:30am they showed up.  The lights became brighter and faded in waves until about 3:30am when they quit.  It was an amazing experience even though they were still far to the North of me.  If the clouds and magnetic forecasts come into alignment again I'll be heading North!

I would LOVE to get behind a lake so I could get the reflection of the lights in the water, and being a somewhat calm night last night I headed for a nice lake only to be reminded I was in northern Canada in March...  Snow covered ice isn't reflective... D'oh! 

Technical data: D200 17-55 2.8 ISO 100 - the exposures were between 30 seconds and 1 minute each.  The moonlight helped light the landscape.

I didn't do much to these photos yet, just some minor cropping and brightness adjustments.

1)







2)






3)






Thanks for looking!

~Dewey


----------



## drgibson (Mar 26, 2007)

Cool.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 26, 2007)

Awesome :thumbsup:

I like the first one, with the homestead in the background.  The railway crossing sign looks a little funny though.  I'd clone out the wires in that one.


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 26, 2007)

Jaw dropping pics!!! You must be terribly pleased with these...I know I would be. I've only seen the 'green' northern lights once, when I was on a boat in the Arctic. There was so much vibration from the engines that it was impossible to get a non-blurry shot of them. They are really an awesome sight to behold.  I love how you got so many stars in the pics too. These really rawk!!


----------



## M-O-S (Mar 26, 2007)

How do I catch a northern light? Dammit


----------



## Mainiac (Mar 26, 2007)

Those are amazing! Great job on capturing th Northern Lights.:thumbup: #2 is my favorite.  Your really making me regret not trying to photograph the northern lights we had here a few years ago. *big sigh*


----------



## surge (Mar 26, 2007)

lovely lovely shots dewey
jealous - who me - only lots  

i'm plumping for no.3 in your set:
- wilderness foreground, well no buildings anyway 
- reduced motion blur in the stars is a bonus
- and is that a comet trail passing through at the same time...

well you've covered all the bases there!


----------



## simonkit (Mar 26, 2007)

Great shots, thanks for sharing

 simon


----------



## Patrice (Mar 26, 2007)

dewey,

GOOD CAPTURES !!!

I especially like the subtle coloring in photo 3. Also happens to be a nice capture of the constellations of Gemini, Cancer and Leo, with some visible detail of the Galaxies in Leo.

I gotta get out of the city more.


----------



## ShootHoops (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm going for the first shot.


----------



## Mohain (Mar 27, 2007)

Great shots :thumbup: First is my fav


----------



## jwkwd (Mar 27, 2007)

I have to get my butt up there. Great photo's!


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 27, 2007)

Whoa! All of these are soooooooooo impressive. I have never ever in all my life seen the Northern Lights. I think I'd do the  should I ever see them!! Soooo impressive.

Do you really think you still have to do much about these?
I feel they are good, better, best as they are! WONDERFUL they are!!!


----------



## hkdigit (Mar 27, 2007)

Just Amazing! Great photos!


----------



## dewey (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you for the kind words!  It's always exciting to try something new.

Good call on the powerlines Big Mike - it's on my list.

LaFoto can I get a video of you doing that dance? 

Thanks again.


----------



## AIRIC (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow! Very cool. Well captured.

Eric


----------



## Canoncan (Mar 28, 2007)

Great Job on these.


----------



## JTHphoto (Mar 29, 2007)

nice captures... i find the northern lights one of the most fascinating phenomena (say that five times fast  ) in the world... i hope i have a chance to shoot them someday... :thumbup:


----------



## LongDucDong (Mar 29, 2007)

Simply beautiful, no other words to describe it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tantalus (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow, these are amazing, 1 is my favorite.


----------



## emogirl (Mar 29, 2007)

beautiful!! i havnet seen the northern lights in years...probably because i moved to far south!!! my most amazing experience was once they were directly overhaed and they radiated out in a circular fashion in all directions, showing all their colours...i was in highschool photography class and I was able to capture it!!  fantastic...
love #2 & 3 the best


----------



## silentrunning (Mar 29, 2007)

Great pictures. Living in Florida I've never seen the northern lights.


----------



## Deebo (Mar 30, 2007)

superb shots. Number 2 is my fav


----------



## neea (Mar 30, 2007)

Wow. Great job! Glad you were able to get out and see some.

To answer your question dewey, I live 2 hours from Edmonton. Close to the sask border.

It seems very odd to me that there are so many people who've never seen these. I guess I take them for granted, being able to see them quite often.

#1 is my favorite. I love the composition of the railway sign.

Hope you're able to get out a few more times and show us some more pics.


----------



## mdw (Mar 31, 2007)

Cool! I like the colors! Do you have those a lot over there?


----------



## neea (Apr 4, 2007)

mdw said:


> Do you have those a lot over there?



I see them just about everynight. They're usually not very spectacular although some nights they get pretty wild.
Apparently if you whistle at them they'll dance more. I've also noticed that the more people there are ewwing and awwing over them they brighter they will be. 
I think they like the attention


----------

